# Berkley powerbait Extra scent oder Natural scent



## Bobi87 (29. August 2021)

Petri,

Wo ist eig. Der Unterschied zwischen extra und natural scent?


----------



## Bomeo (29. August 2021)

Ich würde mal sagen der Unterschied liegt in der Stärke des Duftes..
extra scent = extra Duft
neutral scent = neutraler Duft


----------



## Bobi87 (30. August 2021)

Hmmm.... wenn es so ist


----------



## rippi (30. August 2021)

Extra Scent ist das volle Power Bait Flavour, während Natural Scent Powerbait tolle Duftstoffe beigesetzt sind, die du aus der Natur kennst.


----------



## Bobi87 (31. August 2021)

Ist extra.scent  dann von der Logik,  viel effektiver!?


----------



## magi (31. August 2021)

Es kommt immer darauf an, was die Forellen gerade wollen. Gewisse Aromen bzw. Kombinationen können dann - auch in Verbindung mit einer bestimmten Farbe - erfolgreicher sein als andere. Am Ende des Tages ist in den meisten Fällen die Bewegung, sprich Rotation, bei aktiver Führung das Wichtigste. Darauf würde ich mein Fokus legen...


----------

